# Deer Blind Windows



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Guys, we just got done doing the framing for our deer blind. Soon we'll be putting on the walls and roof. Were thinking of doing the hinged, horizontal windows with plexi-glass. I think it would be easier then the sliding-type. The window dimensions are 36" x 12". Does anyone have any "do's" and "don'ts" when making them? Do you have to frame the actual plexi-glass windows or is it personal preference? If anyone has pics of their windows from the inside, please post them. Thanks all.


----------



## farmingsand (Jun 3, 2012)

I like glass in a frame. Plexiglass scratches too easily. I hunt with my blind all sealed up windows closed though.


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I never liked hinges in plexi. Seem to squeak to much when it's cold. Last one we did had a channel in a 2x at bottom and wood blocks at top that rotated over to lock in. 


Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We have both types, just hinges and some with framed plexiglass. I prefer the framed. It helps seal the weather out better and they seem to work quieter as well. The plexi is more likely to break with just hinges too.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

We use old sliding windows from houses. Just take the panes out and screw hinges to them so they fold down. We have used plexi in the past but it was more noisy and is kind of pricey.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

marksman72 said:


> Hey Guys, we just got done doing the framing for our deer blind. Soon we'll be putting on the walls and roof. Were thinking of doing the hinged, horizontal windows with plexi-glass. I think it would be easier then the sliding-type. The window dimensions are 36" x 12". Does anyone have any "do's" and "don'ts" when making them? Do you have to frame the actual plexi-glass windows or is it personal preference? If anyone has pics of their windows from the inside, please post them. Thanks all.


I hinged mine at the bottom so when i unlatch at the top it just falls down without any noise. on the side i most expect to see the deer come from i lean the gun in the corner holding window shut when deer shows up i grab the gun window falls down. only thing different i would do would have the plexiglass overlap the plywood by about 1or 2 inches to help keep wind from coming in.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I hunt outside in a brush blind or tree stand 99% of the time but....

I'm not a fan of any type of sliding window, they never seem to slide the way the way you want when you want them to.

IMO and from what I've seen If you hinge them on top so they swing up instead of down you wont get any flash from the sky or experience any reflection issues when you open the window. 

One of the members at our club put shelves above his windows, mounted velco to the bottom of the shelf and back of the window so he can flip it quietly when needed without messing around with any hooks or latches.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have made several blinds with plexiglass. Used 2x2" lumber and cut a slot for the plexiglass to fit into. Stuck the hinges on the 2x2's . Caulked all around the window to wood joint on both sides. It isn't air tight by any means but it works pretty well. 
Have 2 blinds that are probably 12 years old or more now like this. It is best if your blind has a roof overhang so no dripping in around the frame. 
Laterly i have been useing cheaper windows from the window store. Seconds and returns. The slide up type. Just need to make sure they open tall enough.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

marksman72 said:


> ......... The window dimensions are 36" x 12". .......


These are large windows. 36" because you might be using a crossbow at this stand ? I think an 8" opening is large enough with 10 " of plexi. 

L & O


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks guys for the input, much appreciated.


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> These are large windows. 36" because you might be using a crossbow at this stand ? I think an 8" opening is large enough with 10 " of plexi.
> 
> L & O


L & O, we have a couple Crossbow shooters that will be using "The Shack" this season. Did I mention that The Shack is 8' x 8'...plenty of room to shoot!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am building a new blind for my wife and she expressly requested folding windows. She wants to be able to clean them off, especially frost. Her current blind has sliding windows and they tend to frost up on very cold mornings because she does not use heat.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

I cut grooves with a table saw in framing, to slid plexiglass. Doesn't seal very well. I may put winged plywood over, closed when not hunting.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

When I built my blind I bought the window kit from Shadow Hunter, best money I spent during the whole project. I was debating all the points that have been expressed on this thread. The Shadow Hunter windows were a great addition.

They make both rifle and archery windows to cover everything. Just a thought, but definitely something to consider.


----------



## Lost40 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have used the Shadow Hunter windows, and there are pros and cons to them. The hot/cold weather causes the plexi windows to slide down in the track and not stay up. The outside window cover uses velcro, which is loud. You can fix the loud velcro by adding a hook to it and just hooking on a screw. For my new blind I am trying Deerview Windows. I will be installing this weekend, and will post some pics. These are horizontal sliding windows. I went with 48' wide. Anxious to see how they do this season on the blind.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i purchased some nice camo windows from deer view and there prices are not bad at all. i'm very pleased there products..


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

My blind was built with exterior siding panels. We cut window holes & used the cutouts as the shutters. They are left up during hunting and seal up tight when not in use. No bugs can get in! We then used plexi windows inside which tilt up. Since the shutters & roof overhang shelter the window openings we only close the plexi if it's really raining hard. 

Some pics show it:

Closed for season:









Shutters open:









Inside windows open:









Inside with plexi window shut:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Lost40 said:


> I have used the Shadow Hunter windows, and there are pros and cons to them. The hot/cold weather causes the plexi windows to slide down in the track and not stay up. The outside window cover uses velcro, which is loud. You can fix the loud velcro by adding a hook to it and just hooking on a screw. For my new blind I am trying Deerview Windows. I will be installing this weekend, and will post some pics. These are horizontal sliding windows. I went with 48' wide. Anxious to see how they do this season on the blind.


Would love to see the pictures of how the Deerview windows work out.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

marksman72 said:


> Hey Guys, we just got done doing the framing for our deer blind. Soon we'll be putting on the walls and roof. Were thinking of doing the hinged, horizontal windows with plexi-glass. I think it would be easier then the *sliding-type*. The window dimensions are 36" x 12". Does anyone have any "do's" and "*don'ts*" when making them? Do you have to frame the actual plexi-glass windows or is it personal preference? If anyone has pics of their windows from the inside, please post them. Thanks all.


Definitely stay away from sliding windows in a blind, they make noise and freeze up in the winter. You on the right track with hinging them.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Lost40 said:


> I have used the Shadow Hunter windows, and there are pros and cons to them. The hot/cold weather causes the plexi windows to slide down in the track and not stay up. The outside window cover uses velcro, which is loud. You can fix the loud velcro by adding a hook to it and just hooking on a screw. For my new blind I am trying Deerview Windows. I will be installing this weekend, and will post some pics. These are horizontal sliding windows. I went with 48' wide. Anxious to see how they do this season on the blind.


Maybe I have newer version? My windows don't have any Velcro anywhere, and the inside windows stay up in place in all weather. Extremely quiet and weather tight. I've hunted in temps well below 0 and they've never frozen up either. I must have gotten lucky, the version you describe doesn't sound very appealing at all.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Shadow hunter definitely changed them a few years back. The velcro should be recalled 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

We just made our first elevated box blind and used strips of rubber for the window hinge. Just drilled some small holes in the plexiglass, screwed the glass to the bottom of the strips of rubber and screwed the top half into the framing of the window. Completely silent and should last a long time. Nothing fancy at all. Just something to consider.


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Steve said:


> Would love to see the pictures of how the Deerview windows work out.


Steve, 

Here's the Deerview website. It sounds like their solid windows and quite reasonable as well. We may just buy them from them instead of making them ourselves. Mark

http://deerviewwindows.com/


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

steveh27 said:


> My blind was built with exterior siding panels. We cut window holes & used the cutouts as the shutters. They are left up during hunting and seal up tight when not in use. No bugs can get in! We then used plexi windows inside which tilt up. Since the shutters & roof overhang shelter the window openings we only close the plexi if it's really raining hard.
> 
> Some pics show it:
> 
> ...



Steveh27, 

Nice looking blind. I like how you used the rocks to raise it off the ground...good thinking. How do you keep the shutters open?


----------

